# Championship Week Thread 2012



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Championship week and March Madness are now in full swing. As usual discuss the conference tournaments and any possible tournament scenarios in this thread.

Conference Champions:

*ACC:* Florida State
*American East:* Vermont
*A-10:* St. Bonaventure
*Atlantic Sun:* Belmont
*Big 12:* Missouri
*Big East:* Louisville
*Big Sky:* Montana
*Big South:* UNC-Asheville
Big Ten:
*Big West:* Long Beach State
*Colonial:* VCU
*C-USA:* Memphis
Great West (No Auto Bid):
*Horizon:* Detroit-Mercy
*Ivy:* Harvard
*Metro Atlantic:* Loyola (Maryland)
*Mid-American:* Ohio
*Mid-Eastern:* Norfolk State
*Missouri Valley:* Creighton
*Mountain West:* New Mexico
*Northeast:* Long Island
*Ohio Valley:* Murray State
*Pac-12:* Colorado
*Patriot:* Lehigh
*SEC:* Vanderbilt 
*Southern:* Davidson
*Southland:* Lamar
*Summit:* South Dakota State
*Sun Belt:* Western Kentucky
*SWAC:* Mississippi Valley State
*WAC:* New Mexico State
*WCC:* St. Marys


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Three bids on the line tomorrow, here are the match-ups:

Atlantic Sun: (1) Belmont vs. (6) Florida Gulf-Coast
Big South: (1) UNC-Asheville vs. (7) VMI
Ohio Valley: (1) Murray State vs. (2)Tennessee St. Winner


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Horizon League semifinals are set. Interesting tournament since Butler (5 seed) needs to win these next two games to go dancing. Plus there are some nice players in this league with Broekhoff (Valpo), Marshall (Butler) and McCallum (Detroit).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Big Sky, Summit and Sun-Belt tournaments begin tomorrow as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tennessee State beats Morehead State 59-52, and will face Murray State in the OVC finals tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC-Asheville (Big South), and Murray State (Ohio Valley) are the first two teams in the dance. Atlantic Sun final is in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Belmont wins the Atlantic-Sun for a 2nd straight season and for the 5th time since '05-'06.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Speaking on the Ivy League Harvard and Penn both won today. Penn has one game left and if they win there would be a play-in game for the Ivy Automatic Bid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Missouri Valley is the only automatic bid to be given tomorrow. Illinois State (4) vs. Creighton (2).


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

UNC hit on all cylinders last night routing Duke to win ACC regular season crown. Both teams will be alive for the March Madness NCAA tournament. Go ACC. Go Carolina.


----------



## stumba (Apr 10, 2011)

Oral Roberts almost got knocked off by IPFW in the Summit quarterfinals. What would Oral Roberts odds be of an at large bid if they fail to win the tourney? Slim to none?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

stumba said:


> Oral Roberts almost got knocked off by IPFW in the Summit quarterfinals. What would Oral Roberts odds be of an at large bid if they fail to win the tourney? Slim to none?


Probably zero. They really don't have any impressive OOC victories. Coolpohle would have a better answer than I, but I would think they are out without an automatic bid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Creighton wins the Missouri Valley tournament, allowing bubble teams everywhere to breathe a collective sigh of relief. 

Michigan State leads Ohio State by 9 at the half. They need this game for A. the outright Big 10 title and B. to possibly help secure a #1 seed in the tournament. Either way though the Spartans are the best team in the Big 10 and the best bet for that conference to get a Final 4 team this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Colonial, Metro Atlantic, Southern and West Coast conferences will award their automatic bids tomorrow. Here are the matchups:

Colonial: Drexel vs. VCU
Metro Atlantic: Fairfield vs. Loyola-Maryland
Southern: Western Carolina vs. Davidson
West Coast: Saint Marys vs. Gonzaga


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MAC and Mid-Eastern Conference tournaments open tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Creighton wins the Missouri Valley tournament, allowing bubble teams everywhere to breathe a collective sigh of relief.
> 
> Michigan State leads Ohio State by 9 at the half. They need this game for A. the outright Big 10 title and B. to possibly help secure a #1 seed in the tournament. Either way though the Spartans are the best team in the Big 10 and the best bet for that conference to get a Final 4 team this year.


MSU didn't need to win to secure the #1 in the B1G Tournament. They've got it I believe. Hell of a game today, go BUCKEYES! Game winner, Toledo City League style from Willy Buford!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> MSU didn't need to win to secure the #1 in the B1G Tournament. They've got it I believe. Hell of a game today, go BUCKEYES! Game winner, Toledo City League style from Willy Buford!


I meant the NCAA's my bad.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Indiana will end up beating Purdue and securing the 5th spot in the Big Ten. Good season for the Hoosiers and if they can keep Zeller in school next year should be even better.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Colonial and Metro Atlantic games going down to the wire.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VCU wins the Colonial title ending Drexel's 19 game winning streak. Loyola Maryland wins the Metro-Atlantic title to lock up an auto bid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga/St. Marys going to OT. Fantastic game going on ESPN, would advise to check in on this one.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

St. Mary's ends up winning in OT. 

Western Carolina and Davidson going to 2 OT's in the Southern Conference final.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Davidson wins in 2OT to punch their ticket to the dance.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tournament bids to be awarded tomorrow:

Horizon: (1) Valparaiso vs. (3) Detroit-Mercy
Summit: (4) Western Illinois vs (2) South Dakota State
Sun Belt: (5) North Texas vs. (7) Western Kentucky

The Horizon game is interesting, especially for your draft/NBA heads. Watch Ray McCollum for Detroit Mercy, potential draft pick in the next 2-3 years. 

-Also of note, Penn/Princeton game is tomorrow. If Penn wins they have a play-in game with Harvard at a later date this week. If they lose Harvard gets the auto-bid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The following conference tournaments open tomorrow:

Atlantic-10
Big East


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> VCU wins the Colonial title ending Drexel's 19 game winning streak
> 
> 
> > Drexel going to get in? Saw their SOS was like 225. I agree with Dakich - after watching VCU and Drexel both last night, they look as good or better than some of the at-large teams that are penciled to get in at the moment.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

TM said:


> bball2223 said:
> 
> 
> > VCU wins the Colonial title ending Drexel's 19 game winning streak
> ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> bball2223 said:
> 
> 
> > VCU wins the Colonial title ending Drexel's 19 game winning streak
> ...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They have a better resume than VCU did last year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Western Kentucky wins the Sun Belt title. Summit and Horizon title games currently in progress.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Detroit wins the Horizon league. Check this team out in the tournament because Ray McCollum could really have a breakthrough game and cement himself as a top flight PG nationally.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

With Princeton's win over Penn, Harvard has secured their first NCAA bid since the 1940's. Congrats to coach Tommy Amaker and the Crimson. 

South Dakota State won the Summit title in overtime over Western Illinois.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Following conferences will award their auto-bids tomorrow:

Big Sky: (2) Weber State vs. Montana
Northeastern: (1) Long Island vs. (3) Robert Morris
Patriot: (1) Bucknell vs. (2) Lehigh


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Following conferences open their tournaments tomorrow:

Big 12
Conference USA
Pac-12
Southland
Southwestern (SWAC)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

With their 71-67 win in OT today it looks like UConn has locked up an NCAA bid. If Seton Hall can beat Louisville tonight I would presume they stand a good chance of making it as well. 

UConn though man, is hitting on all cylinders. Calhoun getting back has given them energy, and they have some NBA talent. I doubt they run the table throughout the month, but if they can beat Syracuse tomorrow I think they can win the Big East tournament again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Long Island won the Northeast Conference tournament. Lehigh wins the Patriot League title.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Montana wins the Big Sky tournament.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No bids to be awarded tomorrow, but the following conferences open their tournament play:

ACC
Big Ten
Big West
Great West
Mountain West
SEC
WAC


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Georgetown hanging on for dear life at the end of regulation and now at the end of the first overtime to send it to double OT. The way this game is going those teams might need more than two overtimes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe this isn't a revolutionary observation, but JT3 is not a great coach. The Marquette/Louisville game should be a good game. USF/ND will be extremely ugly to watch, probably won;t get out of the 50's unless theres multiple overtimes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's some results and future matchups in the big name conference tournaments (sans Big East, already a thread in the Big East section):


ACC:

Maryland 82 Wake 60 (Maryland will play UNC at noon tomorrow)
NC State 78 Boston College 57 (Boston College will play Virginia at 2 tomorrow)
Virginia Tech 68 Clemson 63 (VT will play Duke tomorrow)
Miami 54 GT 36 (Miami plays FSU tomorrow)

Big 10:

Iowa 64 Illinois 61 (Iowa will play Michigan State at Noon tomorrow)
Indiana 75 Penn State 58 (Indiana will play Wisconsin at 2 tomorrow)
Minnesota 75 Northwestern 68 (Minnesota advances to play Michigan tomorrow)
Purdue 79 Nebraska 61 (Purdue advances to play Ohio State tomorrow)

Big 12:

Kansas 83 Texas A&M 66
Baylor 82 Kansas State 74 (Baylor/Kansas play tomorrow at 7:30)
Missouri 88 OK State 70
Texas 71 Iowa State 65 (Texas plays Missouri at 930 tomorrow)

Pac-12:

Oregon State 86 Washington 84
Arizona 66 UCLA 58 (Oregon State/Arizona will play tomorrow)
Cal/Stanford in-progress
Colorado/Oregon tip-off at 11:30

SEC:

LSU 70 Arkansas 54 (LSU plays Kentucky at 1 PM tomorrow)
Alabama 63 South Carolina 54 (Alabama plays Florida at 3 tomorrow)
Ole Miss 68 Auburn 54 (Ole Miss plays Tennessee at 730 tomorrow)
UGA 71 Mississippi State 61 (Georgia plays Vandy tomorrow at 9:30)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big East semifinals are set:

Syracuse vs. Cincinnati 7 PM
Louisville vs. Notre Dame 930 PM

Also the games from the last post are updated.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Biggest news thus far is that Indiana has lost Verdell Jones III to a torn ACL for the rest of the season, also the firing of Bruce Weber.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky is in serious danger of dropping this game against LSU. Way too many turnovers and miscues, just too sloppy overall.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LSU is playing Kentucky VERY well so far... Davis just scored his 1st FG 3mins into the 2nd half, and Kentucky is down by 5. Great game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Davis shooting contested 3's now... I know he can hit that, but that is exactly where they want him to shoot lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Davis taking over.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

UK and Vandy advancing to the SEC finals... Vandy can give UK an interesting game, so ill be tuning in. 

Florida had a great shot to knock off Kentucky today, as they were leading most of the game, but a bad shot and acpl of turnovers mid-way through the 2nd led to a 9-0 Kentucky run that they just couldnt recover from. 

Florida can be an explosive scoring team though, but discipline and low TO's is key for them. If Florida plays like they did today, i can definitely see another sweet 16 or elite 8 run.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue said:


> UK and Vandy advancing to the SEC finals... Vandy can give UK an interesting game, so ill be tuning in.
> 
> Florida had a great shot to knock off Kentucky today, as they were leading most of the game, but a bad shot and acpl of turnovers mid-way through the 2nd led to a 9-0 Kentucky run that they just couldnt recover from.
> 
> Florida can be an explosive scoring team though, but discipline and low TO's is key for them. If Florida plays like they did today, i can definitely see another sweet 16 or elite 8 run.


I'm really not sure what to make of Florida this season. They can definitely score with anyone and if the Gators get hot at the right time, they can beat every team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Rebounding and turnovers is the main concern for UF... They dropped 3 games in a row after the best rebounder, Will Yeguette went down for the season(albeit, 2 losses were to UK and Vandy tho), but they looked much better again in the SEC tourny. 

Big athletic teams like Syracuse and Kentucky will be poor matchups for them, but other then that, they could beat anybody if they play a good game. Id put them right with OSU, Duke and Mizzou if they played with discipline. 

Sometimes Walker gets erratic with shot selection , which can cost momentum and leads late in games(ie last two NCAA exits i would put on Walker for poor clock managemnt/shot selection late in the game), but he can also win games with his shots too. It will be interesting to see what they do in the tourney.

Im also surprised to see FSU doing so well this year. They always have talent but never seem to put it all together... Dont know if i really trust Hamilton yet, so I wonder how their success will translate in the NCAA's. A win over UNC will definitley change my opinion of them tho


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not a fan of those ultra short guards like Walker at all. Most of them dominate the ball too much on offense and they always create a plethora of matchup issues on defense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty awesome gesture by Michael Kidd-Gilchrist.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky and Vandy tied at 37 at the half.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky has been bricking everything for about the last ten minutes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The last seconds of championship games are some of my favorite moments in sports. Hard to keep up though, there were too many intriguing games at once.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I would feel a lot better about Kentucky's ability to win a championship if they had a veteran point guard they could put in the game when Teague is stinking up the court. Too bad Calipari will never recruit a 4-year point guard because it would negatively impact is precious recruiting class rankings.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

dam all of the projected #1 seeds lost in their conference tournys


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Kentucky will win the title. Once Davis gets into foul trouble, they are cooked.


----------

